# BF4 Gaming hardware upgrade OK?



## Altered (Oct 13, 2013)

OK I haven't kept up with all the new stuff but a friend is asking for help. He is not "into" OCing but he may play a little later. This is pretty much strictly for gaming, BF4 for starters. Budget is max $1600.00  After a few corrections where I knew it wouldn't be a great build he sent me this. 



> $194.99 ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z87 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
> 
> $339.99 Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 84W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80646I74770K
> 
> ...



So what do you think? If you don't like it show me what you would do with $1600.00, for these parts above only, to have the best gaming setup.  
Like I said I am not up on the latest stuff but would like to hear things like. 
I would get this video card over that one because faster, more effective cooler, less power, better fans, etc etc
or
This is a better CPU for the slight $ difference it is faster, OCs way higher, much more efficient, etc etc 

Now I was never a fan of Rosewill and I haven't really heard many that like Windows 8 so those two I feel are areas I wasn't liking to well. But I never used Windows 8 or much Rosewill  products. 

Personally I like Win 7 and something like a PC Power and Cooling Silencer Mk II 950W $129.99 

Lets hear constructive criticism so he can get a good quality no hickup build. 

Thanks


----------



## erocker (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks pretty darn good to me. That Rosewill PSU is fine. 

I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Altered (Oct 13, 2013)

erocker said:


> Looks pretty darn good to me. That Rosewill PSU is fine.
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing.



Thanks 

Thats what I wanted to hear but was not wanting to say it without a little bit more experience backing me up.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2013)

Yea, I agree with erocker.


----------



## Altered (Oct 13, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, I agree with erocker.



Good deal. Im feeling better about it. When you dont know, being out of the game, things change quick so I was concerned. 

Thanks


----------



## Frick (Oct 13, 2013)

Wouldn't the R9 290X be faster than the 780? It comes out like this week.


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 13, 2013)

Since BF4 will deploy Mantle.  I would wait as long as I can to see the announcements from both sides.

If you need it now I would also consider saving over $300 and going for a OC R9 280X if you cant wait for price drops or R9 290/X.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 13, 2013)

Not a fan of Rosewill either, but if these guys say it's OK it's OK.

850W is probably the most will ever need also, even if you eventually double up on the GPU.

Not a big fan of Haswell, but you mobo choice is great.  I think I have the cheapest ROG motherborad ever man in the Gene-Z.  Nice to have a solid stable board.

Only other comment is you have no storage listed.  If you want an SSD, get at least a 250GB.


----------



## Altered (Oct 13, 2013)

Frick said:


> Wouldn't the R9 290X be faster than the 780? It comes out like this week.


Im not sure myself.


Xzibit said:


> Since BF4 will deploy Mantle.  I would wait as long as I can to see the announcements from both sides.
> 
> If you need it now I would also consider saving over $300 and going for a OC R9 280X if you cant wait for price drops or R9 290/X.


I agree if it were my choice I would wait on the new cards. But this is for a friend and he wanted it last week.  


PopcornMachine said:


> Not a fan of Rosewill either, but if these guys say it's OK it's OK.
> 
> 850W is probably the most will ever need also, even if you eventually double up on the GPU.
> 
> ...


Yeah that was my thinking on the PSU. But that is why I asked here about it. And I like you trust these guys after seeing what they have done for years.  I know 850W was a little much but for the difference in price I figure hell he can add what ever he wants and I wont be getting a call. 


Solid stable board is awesome and I hope that is how his works out. 

Thanks for all the info and responses.


----------



## m1ch (Oct 14, 2013)

great build overall (just I'm not Rosewill fan). however, BF4 launches in 2 weeks which may be long enough to wait for R9 290X and see if it's worth it


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Altered said:


> OK I haven't kept up with all the new stuff but a friend is asking for help. He is not "into" OCing but he may play a little later. This is pretty much strictly for gaming, BF4 for starters. Budget is max $1600.00  After a few corrections where I knew it wouldn't be a great build he sent me this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your current rig is more than OK. Seems like a pointless upgrade for 1 game. 

Maybe change the video card and you're good to go. No need for an entire build.


----------



## Altered (Oct 14, 2013)

m1ch said:


> great build overall (just I'm not Rosewill fan). however, BF4 launches in 2 weeks which may be long enough to wait for R9 290X and see if it's worth it


I understand 2 weeks doesn't seem long. I guess he was just really wanting to make sure it was up and running, tweaked to his liking, before the first day on BF4. This will maybe allow for a faulty part to be replaced and still be ready to play. Also the new cards could have any type of unknown problem where the one he chose has a pretty good reputation at this point. Personally I would wait but its not for me.  




Dent1 said:


> I think your current rig is more than OK. Seems like a pointless upgrade for 1 game.
> 
> Maybe change the video card and you're good to go. No need for an entire build.



He has been ready for a upgrade for quite some time. He plays other games but that is the game on his mind currently. I sort of figured if it can max that game he should be fine for most any other game. 

I know his PSU is 6 years old and only a 650W. It may not run the new video card and it sure isn't guaranteed to last another day.  His current CPU is also quite old Core 2 Quad I believe and he is still on DDR2. So he doesn't have much choice at this point. Changing CPU dictated new board and ram.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice build and fine for bf4  there's many a way to reduce cost though without killing performance,  3770k radeon 7970 and not so oc based a mobo


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2013)

I have to agree with some others with the video card. At least make that your last purchase and hopefully prices may come down. $650 for a video card isn't a very good value.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Altered said:


> I know his PSU is 6 years old and only a 650W. It may not run the new video card and it sure isn't guaranteed to last another day.  His current CPU is also quite old Core 2 Quad I believe and he is still on DDR2. So he doesn't have much choice at this point. Changing CPU dictated new board and ram.




I see, the rig is for your friend. I misunderstood and thought it was for you.

If he has a Core 2 Quad, then its probably time for a new build.


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 14, 2013)

Yup I agree with everyone else, great build but wait till AMD release their new R9 290X & 290 for prices to drop


----------



## Altered (Oct 14, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nice build and fine for bf4  there's many a way to reduce cost though without killing performance,  3770k radeon 7970 and not so oc based a mobo


We started with a lower budget then he decided the He** with it and said it may be years before he wants to do it again. Good advise on a lower budget build though. 



erocker said:


> I have to agree with some others with the video card. At least make that your last purchase and hopefully prices may come down. $650 for a video card isn't a very good value.


I agree as well that is a lot of dough for a card but he wanted a SLI setup with two $300.00ish cards and I talked him out of it. I didn't want to deal with it and I know he wasn't going to need more than one good card. He likes gaming not benching etc. and needs a system you turn on and play if you know what I mean.  



Dent1 said:


> I see, the rig is for your friend. I misunderstood and thought it was for you.
> 
> If he has a Core 2 Quad, then its probably time for a new build.


No problem at all. Yup "time for a new build" that is what I said when this started. 



Lionheart said:


> Yup I agree with everyone else, great build but wait till AMD release their new R9 290X & 290 for prices to drop


Just not my choice. If it was me I would wait he does not want to wait hoping prices drop and hoping these cards are better than what he has picked. He wants it now so that is the price he has to pay. He said hes making good money and wants to get this one. 

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2013)

Id personally go for Win8 retail or just get windows 7 retail. Maybe try and get an SSD to help with load times for BF4.


----------



## DF is BUSY (Oct 14, 2013)

may i suggest adding a SSD in there somewhere? also if its strictly for gaming wouldnt a i5 be viable? unless b4 has HT going on and such.

also, if you or you friend have a .edu email address, i think microsoft can hook you up with a reduce priced OS


----------



## Altered (Oct 14, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Id personally go for Win8 retail or just get windows 7 retail. Maybe try and get an SSD to help with load times for BF4.





DF is BUSY said:


> may i suggest adding a SSD in there somewhere? also if its strictly for gaming wouldnt a i5 be viable? unless b4 has HT going on and such.
> 
> also, if you or you friend have a .edu email address, i think microsoft can hook you up with a reduce priced OS



He intends to get a SSD but he wanted to get this part of the system figured out and ordered. He has a RAID setup he plans to move to this machine anyway. 

Not sure how or if BF4 uses HT. This is just the game he is looking forward to currently so the better chip he can get now should cover any new games for the near future as well.
I am more than sure less processor would easily work. But as he said I have the cash now and I may not later. So he went ahead and went for the best choice he could manage now hoping it will last longer before needing upgraded. 

Good point on the .edu email I will check with him on that as well. 

Thank you both. 

Great help TPU I appreciate it very much. Always has been a great community.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 14, 2013)

Currently in the beta the CPU uses about 80-90% CPU usage on my i5 even after the performance updates that needed to be addressed in the beta and from what i hear its going to take advantage of multi cores pretty well. I dont see an i7 hurting in this case.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is what I would look at with that budget:

Asus Maximus VI Formula ($300) or Asus Z87-Pro ($185)
Intel i5-4670k ($230) or Intel i7-4770k ($340)
Corsair AX760i PSU ($185)
EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked ($660)
Corsair Vengeance Pro 16gb 2133 ($190)
Windows 7 Pro/Ultimate 64

Here is why:

First of all, the power supply is the heart of your system and getting a Rosewill just isn't going to cut it in the long run.  I'd take the 80+ platinum Corsair with less watts any day of the week and twice on Sunday.  I like the 860 and the 1200 even better but they are a significant jump in price for little benefit unless he wants to overclock and run multiple GPUs later.

CPU/MB - If he intends to OC his CPU then springing for the VI Formula is a better board than the Hero, otherwise the z87 pro is a little less expensive and has all the same performance with extra features and less money.  Likewise, there isn't a lot of performance difference between the i5-4670 and the i7-4770k except for the hyper threading.  If he overclocks they both do ok but not amazing because of the change from solder to TIM under the headspreader.  Unless he plans to do a lot of multi-threaded apps (most games aren't) then saving the 120 bucks there gives you more money for other components.

Memory - My preference, Corsair have been a top memory brand forever it seems and their 2133 is a sweetspot for performance.  Most 2400 chips sacrifice cas for speed and in real world performance it doesn't help you.  I wish I had the link I saw with comparisons from 1600-3000 memory, but I decided on 2133 myself except I'm doing 32gb.

GPU - Plain and simple EVGA make the best nVidia cards and their superclocked card is only 10 dollars more than the reference except it's nearly as fast as a Titan.  The extra jump to the classified isn't currently worth the cost IMO, but I trust EVGA and their software is the best on the market as well.

OS - Windows 8 sucks, the new directx version is a minor update and won't really impact performance.  Stick with Windows 7 if he already has it and don't bother wasting a hundred bucks on the upgrade.  If he is on Vista or older I'd still recommend the Windows 7 choice.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 16, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Here is what I would look at with that budget:
> 
> Asus Maximus VI Formula ($300) or Asus Z87-Pro ($185)
> Intel i5-4670k ($230) or Intel i7-4770k ($340)
> ...



My take: Rosewill is fine, its a decently built power supply which should last years and years. No need to spend money on fancy digital power. Hero is a very good board for buck, certainly no need to go one step up unless you need the features. They should overclock to more or less the same since motherboard plays quite a minor part in Z87 overclocking when power delivery is decent. Likewise, Z87 doesn't really benefit from faster ram for gaming ( Anandtech and Tomshardware did a good article on that), if you are working with memory intensive programs you can see a few % better performance from fast rams. 

As for Win8, I think its personal. Its here to stay whether we like it or not, so might as well get used to it. Plus "booting" from Win8 is insanely fast, I personally think its worth a try at least.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2013)

There are better PSU's out there so IMO I wouldn't cheap out on the PSU. Its the most important part of any PC. I would look into a quality Seasonic if I were you. I wouldn't go for anything less that a gold rating. As for the rest of the build I like it!

As for the OS I would go Windows 8 without a doubt. It loves SSD's. Hell its designed for them AND its FAR more secure and quick than Windows 7. At this point you would be a fool to use Windows 7.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There are better PSU's out there so IMO I wouldn't cheap out on the PSU. Its the most important part of any PC. I would look into a quality Seasonic if I were you. I wouldn't go for anything less that a gold rating. As for the rest of the build I like it!
> 
> *As for the OS I would go Windows 8 without a doubt. It loves SSD's. Hell its designed for them AND its FAR more secure and quick than Windows 7. At this point you would be a fool to use Windows 7.*



This. Especially for BF4, if the benchmarks from the beta were anything to conclude for the final game. There was like a 20% boost in performance with Windows 8 over 7. 

Some concluded it to be from the way Windows 8 handle DirectX over 7, and how 8 has support for DirectX 11.2 which is what BF4 is said to be running on.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> My take: Rosewill is fine, its a decently built power supply which should last years and years. No need to spend money on fancy digital power. Hero is a very good board for buck, certainly no need to go one step up unless you need the features. They should overclock to more or less the same since motherboard plays quite a minor part in Z87 overclocking when power delivery is decent. Likewise, Z87 doesn't really benefit from faster ram for gaming ( Anandtech and Tomshardware did a good article on that), if you are working with memory intensive programs you can see a few % better performance from fast rams.
> 
> As for Win8, I think its personal. Its here to stay whether we like it or not, so might as well get used to it. Plus "booting" from Win8 is insanely fast, I personally think its worth a try at least.



I offered multiple suggestions for the MB, I was pretty specific when I said if his friend wants to OC then the upgrade is worth it and otherwise he should downgrade to the z87-plus because it's less money than the HERO and has all of the features and then some.  There is no advantage to the HERO board, the ROG badge and armor do nothing and increase the price.

The Corsair PSU, is for the money a much better power supply.  It has nothing to do with the digital power management software stuff, it has to do with their reliability, a single 12v rail and the 80+ platinum certification which means it will cost less to operate in the long run and deliver more effective power.

I agree the OS thing is preference, but as a developer I like windows 7.  To the other poster who claimed windows 8 is more secure, don't make me laugh.  Windows has always been as secure or insecure as you set it up, Windows 8 structurally has very little changed under the hood but the interface is far less efficient and makes you less productive.  I dread the day the Government gold standards Windows 8 and forces us to move over to working with it.  Windows 8 is a bastard child like Vista, if you didn't notice Microsoft operating systems go in every other release cycles.  

98 was amazing, me/2000 was lackluster, XP was amazing, Vista was meh, 7 was amazing, 8 is blah.  I wouldn't be surprised to find out they have two teams alternating releases like the CoD Activision studios did (which is why every other of those games is worse as well, although they are closer now than they used to be).

Finally, RAM is all about effectiveness for price.  The 2400 speed on the gskill means very little and the Corsair RAM I linked benchmarks very well, overclocks amazingly well and is from the brand that I personally trust.  GSkill makes some good RAM too, I have no problem with the selection.  I just offered my personal recommendation.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 16, 2013)

Aithos said:


> I offered multiple suggestions for the MB, I was pretty specific when I said if his friend wants to OC then the upgrade is worth it and otherwise he should downgrade to the z87-plus because it's less money than the HERO and has all of the features and then some.  There is no advantage to the HERO board, the ROG badge and armor do nothing and increase the price.
> 
> The Corsair PSU, is for the money a much better power supply.  It has nothing to do with the digital power management software stuff, it has to do with their reliability, a single 12v rail and the 80+ platinum certification which means it will cost less to operate in the long run and deliver more effective power.
> 
> ...



Windows 8 has built in virus protection, secure boot and various other advantages that no other Windows has. If your a developer and do not know this then.....well I dunno what to tell ya. Bottom line is Windows 8 runs faster and is in fact more secure than Windows 7.


----------



## erocker (Oct 16, 2013)

If you don't like not having a start menu in Win 8, you can always add one. If you're playing BF4, Windows 8/8.1 should probably be used for the performance gains alone.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Windows 8 has built in virus protection, secure boot and various other advantages that no other Windows has. If your a developer and do not know this then.....well I dunno what to tell ya. Bottom line is Windows 8 runs faster and is in fact more secure than Windows 7.



Virus protection is a joke, if you need it in the first place then it means your OS and software isn't configured correctly and you're doing things on the Internet that you shouldn't be.  I have never used Virus protection, it's such a waste of money.  Also, Windows 7 has the same smartscreen and anti-malware that windows 8 has, so I'm not sure what you're talking about that it's a unique feature.  All they did was update the interface for Windows Defender, but hey.

Windows 8 also does not run faster, it's even more bloated than Windows 7 and Vista.  The drivers are still not optimized for a lot of devices even though it's been out for over a year at this point and again, secure is a matter of SETUP, not OS.

I don't understand why people don't get this:  How secure an OS is by "default" means exactly jack shit.  Windows 8 when set up correctly is no more secure than Windows 7, at best its the same because the underlying Kernel and core OS IS LARGELY THE SAME.  They did a major redesign to the UI and control of the OS and put bluntly...it sucks.  It's less efficient and is designed more around tablet usage than home PC, which for home productivity is a joke because it's worse than it used to be and I'm not even talking about the start menu.

Lastly, to the other poster talking about 8.1 for BF4:  I can tell you right now the newest directx isn't going to make any real world difference in your performance.  I'd go so far as to say it isn't even worth benchmarking against Windows 7, but I'd love for someone to go to the trouble of doing it just so I can laugh at all the people who buy into stuff like that.  You know what makes a lot bigger difference in gaming performance?  Configuring the services and other aspects of your OS that most people don't touch when they install.  All that crap that starts up with your computer that you don't actually need...yeah that makes your computer run slower.

Edit:  forgot to mention, secure boot is another un-needed piece of fluff that only applies if you don't set your computer up right and get yourself malware that you shouldn't have in the first place.  If you get spyware, malware or viruses...it's your own fault.  People didn't "hack" you or your computer, you weren't targeted, you didn't something stupid.  It's like people who get their WoW accounts stolen and then say "I got hacked".  No, you clicked on a questionable forum or email link and entered your account information or got a keylogger that was specifically looking for your WoW info.  No one targeted you, you got nailed by a phishing attempt.   Oh, and because your computer has to process that stuff when starting the Kernel...it's SLOWER.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 16, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Windows 8 also does not run faster, it's even more bloated than Windows 7 and Vista.  The drivers are still not optimized for a lot of devices even though it's been out for over a year at this point and again, secure is a matter of SETUP, not OS.



Have you been running Windows 8? My experience seems contrary to yours.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Have you been running Windows 8? My experience seems contrary to yours.



He's just clueless. He should probably go look at the benchmarks of Windows 8 vs 7 on BF4. Its not just the new version of DirectX, its the way the whole OS handles DirectX all together. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Battl...als/Battlefield-4-CPU-Test-Windows-8-1091767/







There's a reason Why DICE recommends Windows 8 for BF4 and all the system requirements.



Aithos said:


> I don't understand why people don't get this:  How secure an OS is by "default" means exactly jack shit.  Windows 8 when set up correctly is no more secure than Windows 7, at best its the same because the underlying Kernel and core OS IS LARGELY THE SAME.  .



Jesus, no. the Kernel and under the hood aspects of 8 were pretty much overhauled.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Have you been running Windows 8? My experience seems contrary to yours.



I am no longer running Windows 8, I try all the new OSes when they come out because I have a Microsoft partnership and go through their retail certification program from when I worked in sales.  I was not impressed.  I have friends and co-workers who run it currently (at work and at home) and their experiences with the current versions mimic mine.  

But hey, who knows, maybe it has to do with how I optimize my operating system at home.  This topic is getting off track now though, I'm not posting anymore.  I was giving the OP my suggestions for hardware, not trying to get into a flame war.  I just get frustrated when people imply operating systems are static things like hardware that live in a vacuum and have implicit performance gains/losses.  They aren't, and to even imply so is super ignorant.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> He's just clueless. He should probably go look at the benchmarks of Windows 8 vs 7 on BF4. Its not just the new version of DirectX, its the way the whole OS handles DirectX all together.
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Battl...als/Battlefield-4-CPU-Test-Windows-8-1091767/
> 
> ...



One game does not making an operating system better for gaming.  Windows 7 beats out Windows 8 in gaming performance in nearly every other title.  Go look at the benchmarks on Tom's hardware if you're not familier.  I haven't seen the recent BF4 benchmarks, but I'll take a look at them when I get home.  I doubt I'll be shocked at what I see though.  You're also talking about a game in beta too, wait until the final version comes out and then let's see once drivers have been optimized across the board.  

I'd also appreciate if you stop making ridiculous claims like it's the way the whole OS handles directx.  If that were true you would see huge performance gains in every game and as countless benchmarks have shown that just isn't the case.  Do you even remember Gabe Newell calling Windows 8 a disaster for gaming?  Yeah...


MxPhenom 216 said:


> Jesus, no. the Kernel and under the hood aspects of 8 were pretty much overhauled.



Please stop.  You have literally no idea what you're talking about.  The Windows 8 Kernal is pretty much exactly the same as it was in Windows 7.  Go google it, read up on some actual developer websites and stop pretending I'm the clueless one.  I work as a senior level systems programmer, what do you do exactly? (edit: right, you're a student so you know everything).

I frequent tech sites and developer sites for my job and I'm getting really perturbed with people in here talking as if they are authorities without any actual knowledge at all.  As I tried to say in a previous post while this guy was responding to my own, I'm done posting.  you've shown that you know very little about operating systems and have completely derailed the thread.

Sorry OP, not what I intended when I made my post.

Edit:  Sorry, it's hard for me to edit multiple posts together while I'm not at home.  Thanks for consolidating them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 16, 2013)

Aithos said:


> One game does not making an operating system better for gaming.



Its just highly unfortunate that the said game is the whole purpose this rig is being built. No point optimising build for 1000 games when the only game you want to play performs worse because of using win7. 

Also, don't double/triple post, use edit instead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 17, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Virus protection is a joke, if you need it in the first place then it means your OS and software isn't configured correctly and you're doing things on the Internet that you shouldn't be.  I have never used Virus protection, it's such a waste of money.  Also, Windows 7 has the same smartscreen and anti-malware that windows 8 has, so I'm not sure what you're talking about that it's a unique feature.  All they did was update the interface for Windows Defender, but hey.
> 
> Windows 8 also does not run faster, it's even more bloated than Windows 7 and Vista.  The drivers are still not optimized for a lot of devices even though it's been out for over a year at this point and again, secure is a matter of SETUP, not OS.
> 
> ...


 There are so many holes in your statement I dunno even where to begin. However I'm glad to hear you have no virus protection. Magic Johnson didn't have AIDS either....until he was tested.


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Oct 17, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> However I'm glad to hear you have no virus protection. Magic Johnson didn't have AIDS either....until he was tested.



And that is why I would use Windows 8 for this BF4 build as well...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Virus protection is a joke, if you need it in the first place then it means your OS and software isn't configured correctly and you're doing things on the Internet that you shouldn't be.  I have never used Virus protection, it's such a waste of money.  Also, Windows 7 has the same smartscreen and anti-malware that windows 8 has, so I'm not sure what you're talking about that it's a unique feature.  All they did was update the interface for Windows Defender, but hey.
> 
> Windows 8 also does not run faster, it's even more bloated than Windows 7 and Vista.  The drivers are still not optimized for a lot of devices even though it's been out for over a year at this point and again, secure is a matter of SETUP, not OS.
> 
> ...



You clearly have no idea what youre talking about and it's best if you just keep this shit to yourself as youre not helping anywhere here. Best youre doing is giving us a good laugh at your own expense. 

As for the WoW account stuff you were talking about. Back when Cataclysm was released, I took my authenticator off of my account because the lag was so bad that it would crash people and at the time you had to input the authenticator every time you logged in. Unlike now where you can put it in once a month and forget about it. Anyway, I was hacked on day 1 and all of my gold stolen from me and I dont fall for any of that phishing crap nor do I open false emails from blizzard. In fact, I never get an email from Blizzard unless I specifically open a ticket because I have an issue I need help with. And then they contact me in game. 

So I see a hole in your theory.


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Oct 18, 2013)

I would say go for win 8,

and if he wants it now just grab a 780 should be powerful enough for some time unless gaming technology sky rocket where you need a minimum of 1000tb video memory to play on low settings.

about the psu I think it's fine although I'd always recommend seasonic 80plus gold.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 18, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You clearly have no idea what youre talking about and it's best if you just keep this shit to yourself as youre not helping anywhere here. Best youre doing is giving us a good laugh at your own expense.
> 
> As for the WoW account stuff you were talking about. Back when Cataclysm was released, I took my authenticator off of my account because the lag was so bad that it would crash people and at the time you had to input the authenticator every time you logged in. Unlike now where you can put it in once a month and forget about it. Anyway, I was hacked on day 1 and all of my gold stolen from me and I dont fall for any of that phishing crap nor do I open false emails from blizzard. In fact, I never get an email from Blizzard unless I specifically open a ticket because I have an issue I need help with. And then they contact me in game.
> 
> So I see a hole in your theory.



Sorry, but you don't just get "hacked".  You say that you don't fall for any of that phishing crap or open false emails, but you obviously had 1) malware, 2) a keylogger, 3) shared your account information or 4) visited a page you shouldn't have.  It doesn't have to be a page you enter information, it doesn't have to be a link you click on, it doesn't have to be an email, you can just go to a forum page or a website without having your browser settings and plugin settings configured properly.  Maybe you ran an ActiveX control that wasn't legit.  

The fact of the matter is this:  In order to be hacked, YOU had to do something wrong.  No one sought out your IP, determined you were a WoW player, compromised your system and stole your WoW info and then snooped you to determine you removed the authenticator and stole your account.  Do you see how retarded that sounds?  Who in the heck would waste their time doing that and not just steal your identity, open a bevy of credit cards and drain your bank account?  No, you did something I mentioned above, knowingly or unknowingly and they got your information.  Or you got your email on a list and use a weak password and just plain got brute forced (which WoW "hackers" do constantly) which is why you got hacked the day you removed your authenticator.

The fact is still that most users don't properly configure their security settings in Windows, they don't disable abusable services and they don't set up their browsers the way they should either.  Hell, most people don't even stay up to date on their Windows Updates.  As I said, anti-virus is worthless.  It's not preventative, it's reactive.  It relies on being able to catch a virus as it enters your system and rejecting it, not preventing it from getting into your system in the first place.  The real dangerous viruses are the zero day ones that you aren't protected from in the first place because the virus protection companies don't have them in their software yet.

So again, I'm a senior level systems programmer.  I work on a government contract, I have Information Awareness certifications and I'm required for my job to have security training.  In fact I just renewed my yearly information awareness certification yesterday.  Trust me when I say you're clueless and have no idea what you're talking about and just shut up.  I learned my lesson about viruses the hard way a very, very long time ago and now the first thing I do after I do a clean format and update windows is configure my system for security.  After that nothing will protect you if you go to websites where you don't know about or understand the security risk.  The Internet is NOT a safe place, you can't just go wherever you want and read whatever you want.  But hey, if you want to think the crappy virus protection baked into Windows 8 is amazing and makes you safe...keep on thinking that.

Edit:  Let me make it even more plain for you.  Virus protection can only protect you from unauthorized access to your system by known security issues.  In other words, it can't protect you from yourself.  Even if you run virus protection, if you do not have your OS and browser security set up properly you are GIVING PERMISSION to viruses and malware to access your system.  Only the "dumbest" malware will be caught on its own at default browser and virus protection.  So yeah, I stand by my statement that virus protection is worthless.  It's a complete scam by an industry kept alive because most consumers are too stupid/lazy to educate themselves on how to keep their computers and information safe on their own.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

Aithos said:


> Sorry, but you don't just get "hacked".  You say that you don't fall for any of that phishing crap or open false emails, but you obviously had 1) malware, 2) a keylogger, 3) shared your account information or 4) visited a page you shouldn't have.  It doesn't have to be a page you enter information, it doesn't have to be a link you click on, it doesn't have to be an email, you can just go to a forum page or a website without having your browser settings and plugin settings configured properly.  Maybe you ran an ActiveX control that wasn't legit.
> 
> The fact of the matter is this:  In order to be hacked, YOU had to do something wrong.  No one sought out your IP, determined you were a WoW player, compromised your system and stole your WoW info and then snooped you to determine you removed the authenticator and stole your account.  Do you see how retarded that sounds?  Who in the heck would waste their time doing that and not just steal your identity, open a bevy of credit cards and drain your bank account?  No, you did something I mentioned above, knowingly or unknowingly and they got your information.  Or you got your email on a list and use a weak password and just plain got brute forced (which WoW "hackers" do constantly) which is why you got hacked the day you removed your authenticator.
> 
> ...



So you must have java, flash, cookies, ActiveX and everything turned off and visit what like 3 websites? Honestly man your just embarrassing yourself. Stop it.

This thread is about a man who wants a BF4 gaming rig. The FACT IS BF4 RUNS BETTER IN WINDOWS 8 THAN 7. Sorry but your cuddly love with the past and your lack of understanding the future isn't gonna change that. Also your a programmer?!?! OMG I'm an Astronaut! We should so do lunch and talk about all the playmates we bang nightly.


----------



## Aithos (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So you must have java, flash, cookies, ActiveX and everything turned off and visit what like 3 websites? Honestly man your just embarrassing yourself. Stop it.
> 
> This thread is about a man who wants a BF4 gaming rig. The FACT IS BF4 RUNS BETTER IN WINDOWS 8 THAN 7. Sorry but your cuddly love with the past and your lack of understanding the future isn't gonna change that. Also your a programmer?!?! OMG I'm an Astronaut! We should so do lunch and talk about all the playmates we bang nightly.



I'm embarrassing myself?  I already apologized to the OP because you guys keep attacking me without offering a shred of reasoning behind your opinion, but *I'm* embarrassing myself.  LOL.  This isn't even worth discussing with people like you because you have an irrational need to be right and you refuse to even consider the possibility that you're wrong.  It's honestly sad.  I've given numerous reasons why I'm right, I've offered information about my job which I probably shouldn't and the best any of you have offered is (paraphrased):  "stop, you're dumb and you're wrong".  Take your own advice.  Stop it.

I gave my recommendation about the computer, I've stated my opinions about Windows 8, and I stand by them.  The real world difference in a BETA is not the same as the real world difference when a final product launches and drivers are optimized.  Windows 8 is not suddenly going to become an amazing gaming product because of a minor update and a single game.  I'm sorry, it's not.  On the productivity front Windows 8 is a complete joke, which I'll note now is why it hasn't been widely adopted by enterprise and there hasn't been a push to it by the government yet (thankfully).  

Now, I'm deleting my subscriptions and I'm not coming back.  You have all shown your ignorance in your responses and I don't appreciate being dragged into flame wars like this but for some reason I always feel the need to explain my reasoning in detail out of some naive hope that ignorant people will open their eyes and learn something.  

Again, I apologize OP, I never intended for my post or my recommendations to be taken as a personal attack.  If you want further information please feel free to contact me directly through PM and I'd be happy to help.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

Aithos said:


> I'm embarrassing myself?  I already apologized to the OP because you guys keep attacking me without offering a shred of reasoning behind your opinion, but *I'm* embarrassing myself.  LOL.  This isn't even worth discussing with people like you because you have an irrational need to be right and you refuse to even consider the possibility that you're wrong.  It's honestly sad.  I've given numerous reasons why I'm right, I've offered information about my job which I probably shouldn't and the best any of you have offered is (paraphrased):  "stop, you're dumb and you're wrong".  Take your own advice.  Stop it.
> 
> I gave my recommendation about the computer, I've stated my opinions about Windows 8, and I stand by them.  The real world difference in a BETA is not the same as the real world difference when a final product launches and drivers are optimized.  Windows 8 is not suddenly going to become an amazing gaming product because of a minor update and a single game.  I'm sorry, it's not.  On the productivity front Windows 8 is a complete joke, which I'll note now is why it hasn't been widely adopted by enterprise and there hasn't been a push to it by the government yet (thankfully).
> 
> ...



Buh bye.

*Anyway OP just remember DICE is the one who recommends Windows 8 for BF4*. There is a reason for that beyond what our "Government programmer" here thinks. After all a government programmer set up the affordable healthcare website too......and we all see how awesome it is.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buh bye.
> 
> *Anyway OP just remember DICE is the one who recommends Windows 8 for BF4*. There is a reason for that beyond what our "Government programmer" here thinks. After all a government programmer set up the affordable healthcare website too......and we all see how awesome it is.



To be fair, Dice didn't recommend Windows 8 exclusively. They just merely stated it was supported too and recommended it over Windows Vista. 

Oddly enough they didn't mention Windows 7.

IMO, I haven't used Windows 8 personally and I'm sure there is enough features and goodies to justify it over Windows 7, but I certainly won't be making the switch for 5 FPS extra in BF4.  Only when I feel there is enough value that I need _today_ I will make the switch.


Aithos, if you don't feel the threat of computer Viruses, Spyware, Adware and Malware is a serious you are a complete ignorant fool.




Red_Machine said:


> I've always wondered, why do people think they need to upgrade as soon as the new Battlefields come out?  Would it not be better to wait to see if your current hardware can hadle it before dumping $1,600 on a new build you might not even need?



100% agree. That was my first response. I believe its for the OPs friend whom is running a core 2 quad.


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 19, 2013)

I've always wondered, why do people think they need to upgrade as soon as the new Battlefields come out?  Would it not be better to wait to see if your current hardware can hadle it before dumping $1,600 on a new build you might not even need?


----------



## erixx (Oct 19, 2013)

Discussing byzantine issues like a Byzantine.

We will never see the "improvement" we got when adding 64 more megabytes to our RAM in the late nineties. No game, no OS, no hardware today -since long- is worth a "WOOOOW look at this mate". 

Evolution today means: multiplatform, low energy footprint, small size, modularity, ease of mantainence, etc. No Copernican changes in performance or unseen 3D beauty.


----------

